# Solved: Just re-installed Win 10 and Settings won't open



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

I felt that the machine need a flush so I decided to reinstall. All works well for the most part but hitting the settings icon does nothing and I'm having trouble with the video drivers

Also when trying to set personalize or display setting I get a popup saying that there is no program associated with the action

Thanks


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

You do know that windows 10 preview is a TEST VERSION not a production product ? It will have and does have bugs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the brand name and model name and model number of that computer?

Did it come with Windows 7 or Windows 8/8.1 pre-installed in it?

Do you have the reinstall media for it?

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What build? Build 10122 wouldn't even install completely on my PC, but Build 10130 did and seems to be no worse than Build 10074.


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

The computer is a parts machine from Microcenter. Asus board with a Samsung SS drive

Keep in mind that I already had Win 10 and just wanted to cleanup the machine. Last version is 10074, and was working but I can't tell the version because the video drivers are not current.

Originally a Win 7, then 8.1 machine. Yes I have the original Asus discs. I've already tried using them. The sound and net card installed fine. I have a separate video card but it's disc wouldn't work


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're complaining about driver issues with the graphics device, but you haven't described it, so we don't know if a Windows 10 driver exists for it.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

I wouldn't use the word complain, just asking for some help.

I took out the video card and now the drivers are installed

the only thing left is a non-working settings link. 

Any help, thanks


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I suggest your principal problem is that there is only a generic graphics driver loaded. Possibly your particular machine does not yet have such an update. As you cannot get into the Settings, you will have to go the legacy route.


Right click the start icon and select, from the list, the Device manager. Yo possibly know how to carry on from there, but, fwiw:
Right click the "Display adapters", and right click , again, the adapter shown. (if my guess was correct, it probably only shows the MS generic driver?).
Select "Update driver software and, in the next window, "Search automatically...etc"
You may get lucky. Otherwise, you may have to visit an original site , for the motherboard or graphics card, and see if they have a workable update.


Your original disks are probably creating the same problem (out of date for Windows 10). The drivers you have finally got installed, may not be compatible enough to run correctly in Windows 10, this can also lead to some of the problems you are experiencing


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

Reached a solution!

While waiting for an answer from the forum , I reached out o MS Win 10 support forum. All you have to do is create a new user


Problem solved.


Thanks for all help and support. This forum is still everyone's best friend

Thanks

Rich


----------

